# Second Half 2015 Releases



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Credit for these finds goes to Death Nikorps, the man whose doing what Black Library should be doing and keeping us all informed. Thanks Nikorps;



Death Nikorps said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I found some new release dates for upcoming books and posted it on Twitter a few days ago:
> 
> ...


So in this year we can expect the third Ahriman novel, a new Silver Skulls novel from Pyroriffic, an omnibus containing all the Sanctus Reach novellas/shorts/audios that were released last year, another omnibus containing all the Grey Knights stuff that David Annandale has done so far and some new stuff, a new Salamanders Horus Heresy novel from Nick Kyme (Let the hating begin), a non-LE reprint of the fantastic Macragge's Honour graphic novel, and a new hardback from Dan Abnett that sounds absolutely brilliant. And reprints of the fourth and fifth Ultramarines novels, two more Gaunt's Ghosts reprints and a reprint of the absolutely brilliant stand-alone novel Daemon World. (I don't normally buy reprints of novels I already have but Daemon World may be the exception.)


LotN


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Please, please, pleeeeeeeease BL. Let someone else have a crack at the damn Salamanders!!!!!! Deathfire?! Really? What's the blurb below the title gonna be for this one "Into the flames" "The flaming anvil" "The hammer of flame"


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Angel of Blood said:


> Please, please, pleeeeeeeease BL. Let someone else have a crack at the damn Salamanders!!!!!! Deathfire?! Really? What's the blurb below the title gonna be for this one "Into the flames" "The flaming anvil" "The hammer of flame"


You're being sarcastic, I know, but actually "Into the Flames" might actually be fitting considering the cover;











LotN


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

DeathFire - "Upon the flaming hammer of the anvil of flames"


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Brother Subtle said:


> DeathFire - "Upon the flaming hammer of the anvil of flames in the fiery forge of flames"


Fixed that for you


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

/Vulkan Lives

WE GET IT!!!! Salamanders like fucking fire. I'm imagining Kyme coming up with titles for other novels.

Scars, becomes - Fast Scars 'Upon bikes we whoop'
A Thousand Sons, becomes- Magic and Knowledge 'Abracadabra'
Legion, becomes - Spies within Spies 'A web of lies and scales'
Betrayer - Eater of Worlds 'Blood for the blood god'

And so on and so forth. Just take any Heresy title, break it down into the most unsubtle of Legion stereotypes and add a stupid blurb that further exaggerated stereotype. And there you have Kyme. His characters are similarly as easy to name. Wolfsbane McWolfson, Irondrak Anvilson, Ceaser Ultimus, Vlad Von Angeles, Spymaster Spyman.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Angel of Blood said:


> Betrayer - *Eater of Worlds* 'Blood for the blood god'


Which is actually the title of Anthony Reynolds' Kharn novel. Heh.

Ok, rather than discussing the name choice for Kyme's next HH novel, let's discuss what else is up there. Does anyone have any theories on what _I am Slaughter_ by Dan Abnett could be about?? I think it could be a novel about the World Eaters or some other Khornate group, from the look of the title it's definitely going to be about Chaos and the Blood God.


LotN


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

No clue, but I'm certainly interested. When is _Warmaster_, coming then? Thought I read somewhere it was this year.


----------



## Anakwanar (Sep 26, 2011)

*Angel of Bloo*d - Have you seen Abnett's writing schedule for 2/3 of 2015 - if he will write several pages of anything Gaunt Ghosts or Inquisitor related i would be pleasantly surprised. 
I already consigned to not reading 'Warmaster' anytime soon


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

Nick Kyme owning this legion seems a little weird. We know that certain authors have favorites but its really dragging.


----------



## Garviel loken. (Jun 8, 2014)

That's it for hh releases?!?


----------



## Sev (Sep 15, 2013)

Don't worry, I'm pretty sure there will also be a few limited edition novellas, event exclusives, audio dramas and short stories.


----------



## Garviel loken. (Jun 8, 2014)

Sev said:


> Don't worry, I'm pretty sure there will also be a few limited edition novellas, event exclusives, audio dramas and short stories.


....yes glorious


----------



## Death Nikorps (Nov 3, 2013)

Oh. I completely forgot to post the news here. As I have done on my website, our Twitter and several forums on the net, I forgot Heresy Online...

Shame on me.


Thank you Lord of the Night for having shared everything here. 


And by the way, all those new books have just DISAPEARED during this night off all Amazon websites.

You can check if you want, Google this:

" Grey Knights: Sons of Titan amazon "

You should have amazon.com and amazon.de, but if you click on it... error ! Does not exist !

I hope it's just Amazon, and not BL to angry against this disrespectful community that dares to communicate about upcoming releases. And told Amazon to remove the pages...


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Death Nikorps said:


> Thank you Lord of the Night for having shared everything here.


Not a problem.



Death Nikorps said:


> I hope it's just Amazon, and not BL to angry against this disrespectful community that dares to communicate about upcoming releases. And told Amazon to remove the pages...


Then they should get back on the ball and start announcing these releases themselves. I remember when BL always had at least four months worth of future titles listed on their website, now we have none. And rather than use the blog to announce this stuff, all they do is plug the e-versions of source books and put up meaningless rankings and extracts of things we've known about for months.


LotN


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Lord of the Night said:


> Then they should get back on the ball and start announcing these releases themselves. I remember when BL always had at least four months worth of future titles listed on their website, now we have none. And rather than use the blog to announce this stuff, all they do is plug the e-versions of source books and put up meaningless rankings and extracts of things we've known about for months.


Annnnnd, that's why I've deleted the bookmark, removed myself from the mailing list and stick my head in the local GW once a month to have a quick look on the shelf.


----------



## Sevatar (Aug 21, 2013)

Lord of the Night said:


> Then they should get back on the ball and start announcing these releases themselves. I remember when BL always had at least four months worth of future titles listed on their website, now we have none. And rather than use the blog to announce this stuff, all they do is plug the e-versions of source books and put up meaningless rankings and extracts of things we've known about for months.


ADB said in one of his recent blog posts that BL keeps upcoming stuff even more under wraps now.



> Recent changes at BL have a tighter lid on current projects [...]


https://aarondembskibowden.wordpress.com/2015/03/10/rtj-faq-acronyms-ahoy/

The Emperor knows why.


----------



## Death Nikorps (Nov 3, 2013)

Hi everyone,

here a new cover and some synopsis for upcoming books !





> Asurmen is the first and greatest of the Phoenix Lords, a demigod of battle whose legend spans the stars. He shielded his people from destruction at the time of the Fall, and led his chosen warriors, the Dire Avengers, in defence of the eldar for ten thousand years. A superlative warrior and peerless leader, Asurmen is one of the greatest hopes of the eldar race.


*Horus Heresy Deathfire by Nick Kyme*



> Vulkan lies in state beneath the Fortress of Hera, and yet many of his sons still refuse to believe that he is truly dead. After a seemingly miraculous rescue by the Ultramarines, Artellus Numeon, once captain of the Pyre Guard, urges the other Salamanders on Macragge to leave Imperium Secundus and return their primarch’s body to the home world of Nocturne – there to be reborn in the flames of Mount Deathfire. But Numeon grapples endlessly with his doubts and fears for the future of the Legion, while their foes seek to carve out new destinies of their own...


*Ahriman: Unchanged by John French*



> It has taken many long years and countless sacrifices, but finally Ahriman, former Chief Librarian of the Thousand Sons, now exile and sorcerer, is ready to attempt the most audacious and daring feat of his long life. His quest for knowledge and power has all been for one purpose, and he would now see that purpose fulfilled. His goal? Nothing less than undoing his greatest failure and reversing the Rubric that damned his Legion…


*I Am Slaughter by Dan Abnett*



> As the greatest Ork Waaagh! ever seen threatens to engulf the galaxy, the Imperial Fists make their last stand
> 
> It is the thirty-second millennium and the Imperium is at peace. The Traitor Legions of Chaos are but a distant memory and the many alien races that have long plagued mankind are held in check by the Space Marines. When a mission to exterminate one such xenos breed on the world of Ardamantua draws in more of their forces, the Imperial Fists abandon the walls of Terra for the first time in more than a thousand years. And when another, greater, foe strikes, even the heroic sons of Rogal Dorn may be powerless against it. The Beast Arises… and it is mighty.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

"I am slaughter" you say?

Shut up and take my fucking money! :yahoo:


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RquXLETaciM

And may I add; F*************CK YEAH!


LotN


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

The next Ahriman instalment excites me more at this stage. 

Also, can someone explain why Gav Thorpe seems to be pretty much the only one let near the Eldar? Surely some of the other guys in the stable would like a pop at them.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Really looking forward to _I Am Slaughter_.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Doelago said:


> Really looking forward to _I Am Slaughter_.


Damn straight :gimmefive:


----------



## Kalamoj (Nov 8, 2013)

Sev said:


> Don't worry, I'm pretty sure there will also be a few limited edition novellas, event exclusives, audio dramas and short stories.


Heh...
I start to feel like every book is event exclusive, Fear to Thread LE is still not available from BL.


BTW, Chris also tweeted that he started to work on Scars 2 ('numbered' book not some LE novella/audio), but I don't think we will see it in 2015.


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

anyone know when the next instalment for the dark angel story's out?

cheers all


----------



## Kalamoj (Nov 8, 2013)

kickboxerdog said:


> anyone know when the next instalment for the dark angel story's out?
> 
> cheers all


In July, according to Amazon

http://www.amazon.com/Unforgiven-Legacy-Caliban-Gav-Thorpe/dp/184970855X/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1428082765&sr=1-1&keywords=The+Unforgiven+Gav+Thorpehttp://www.amazon.com/gp/search?ie=...ex=books&linkCode=ur2&camp=1789&creative=9325


----------



## Anakwanar (Sep 26, 2011)

OMG - really??????
'I Am Slaughter by Dan Abnett

Quote:
As the greatest Ork Waaagh! ever seen threatens to engulf the galaxy, the Imperial Fists make their last stand

It is the thirty-second millennium and the Imperium is at peace. The Traitor Legions of Chaos are but a distant memory and the many alien races that have long plagued mankind are held in check by the Space Marines. When a mission to exterminate one such xenos breed on the world of Ardamantua draws in more of their forces, the Imperial Fists abandon the walls of Terra for the first time in more than a thousand years. And when another, greater, foe strikes, even the heroic sons of Rogal Dorn may be powerless against it. The Beast Arises… and it is mighty.'

Dan - WHAT ABOUT 'WARMASTER'? What about 'Penitent'? What about Horus Heresy 'Dreadwing'?
Why that???????????????


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

Kalamoj said:


> In July, according to Amazon
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Unforgiven-Le...765&sr=1-1&keywords=The+Unforgiven+Gav+Thorpe


ooo nice one thanks alot


----------



## Death Nikorps (Nov 3, 2013)

Hi everyone,

some new covers:

​
_Maledictus_ (Sanctus Reach) + some ebook & audios stories.

​
_Evil Sun Rising_ + _Blood on the Mountain_ + Sanctus Reach short stories. (trade paperback)​


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

If this one turns out to be real I am am not sure whatever I should laugh or cry...


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

Doelago said:


> If this one turns out to be real I am am not sure whatever I should laugh or cry...


you mean this one ? http://www.blacklibrary.com/warhammer-40000/honour-guard-ebook.html

physical copies seem to be out of stock. 
http://www.blacklibrary.com/all-products/Honour-Guard.html
http://www.blacklibrary.com/all-products/Honour-Guard-2003-Edition.html


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

Kalamoj said:


> BTW, Chris also tweeted that he started to work on Scars 2 ('numbered' book not some LE novella/audio), but I don't think we will see it in 2015.


Link please, thank you!


----------



## Death Nikorps (Nov 3, 2013)

MontytheMighty said:


> Link please, thank you!


Tweet by Chris Wraight:

25 May:



> Busy writing more HH


26 June:



> It's Scars. And Death Guard. And Emperor's Children. Which might explain why so hard to write...



I want this book. 


And bonus:

Question => " I just finished Scars and I really hope you'll write more of both them and especially the SW. I loved the charactirization."

Answer:

25 June:



> Thanks! Glad you enjoyed. Yes, more on the way...


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

Death Nikorps said:


> Tweet by Chris Wraight:
> 
> 25 May:
> 
> ...


Also found this but it's a bit old:

Chris Wraight ‏@wraightc Feb 20
OK, let's do this. Scars II is go.
5 retweets 16 favorites
Reply Retweet5 Favorite16
More


----------

